#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Drilling And Workover >  >  >  API Specification for drilling fluids .Spec.13A.

## Abusabah Elfatih

pls if any one have this uplod it
API Specification for drilling fluids .Spec.13A.

API Specification 13B (1984) standard procedure for field testing drilling fluids.



API Specification 10(1990) specification for material and testing well cementSee More: API Specification for drilling fluids .Spec.13A.

----------


## samiwarraich

API 13 Series all in One
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Abusabah Elfatih



----------


## ventis

Please can you repost link or re upload link to API 13 Series all in One. The megaupload link is not working
Thank you.

----------


## samiwarraich

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## eng_far

Please, i need API 12P urgently.

Thanks,

----------


## barrerav

Hello...

The norm: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## eng_far

Thank you Mr. Barrerav sooooooooo much.

Faisal

----------


## eng_far

Thank you Mr. Barrerav sooooooooo much.

Faisal

----------


## mnthiraviam

Thanx......

----------


## mantatz

dear samiwarraich,

i want to thank you for sharing this API series... :Excitement: 

THANK YOU VERY MUCH!

now i need to find ansi standard B93.31....

----------


## vfq3481

Excellent!
Regards!

----------


## Michael_shm

Hello,
Could anybody help with API 13A containing info about PAC LV and PAC HV? I suppose that should be 2010 edition...


Thank you in advance.See More: API Specification for drilling fluids .Spec.13A.

----------


## BOUGHELOUM

Hi for all

Please i need ''API Spec 13A Specification for Drilling Fluid Materials, Eighteenth Edition''

----------


## BOUGHELOUM

any help

----------


## BOUGHELOUM

Hi for all
please, i need your help about this book

----------


## biawakegpet

Hi Bougheloum,
I have this one but it was revision 15.
If you want it, you can PM me your email and i will send it to you.

----------


## BOUGHELOUM

Thank you ''biawakegpet'' i have this version

----------


## barrerav

> Thank you ''biawakegpet'' i have this version



I have the seventeenth edition, do you want it? 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300

----------


## BOUGHELOUM

thanks man, i have the same

----------


## ankithmt

Hello Thanks, 

Can you also provide me API 13A 14th Edition and also 18th Edition. That will be helpful...

Looking forward to it. 

Thanks.

----------


## PepeKocin

Thank you very much. Your links were really useful for me.

----------


## jbp99

I have need to review API Spec 13A, but I am new to the forum. would somebody please help.

----------


## EMILIANO SOSA MASSARO

Excelente my friend!!! :Tears Of Joy:

----------


## Marty Thompson

13A 18th

See More: API Specification for drilling fluids .Spec.13A.

----------


## gs153

Please upload API RP 2I (2015 ed): In-service inspection of mooring hardware for floating structures. Regards

----------


## jmseor

> Please upload API RP 2I (2015 ed): In-service inspection of mooring hardware for floating structures. Regards



Here it is the latest one:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Regards

----------

